# Learning about using templates.



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

I’ve been using my routers pretty much all weekend and my Porter Cable 890 router with the plunger attachment gave me a rough time of trying to follow around the inside my guides because of all stuff extending outside the base, not to mention the huge size of it. If it wasn’t for the ½” shank I would have just used my trim router for everything.

So I started looking at YouTube videos of routing jigs and saw for the very first time how the top bearing bits worked, OMG if I only had known this 20 years ago I might have actually used my routers more. In fact the stuff I made this weekend could have been so much better and taken half the time if I had one of the bits. Basic Router Jigs with Ron Fox Part 1 - YouTube

Then I remembered that I just bought a new bushing set that I could have also used had I thought about it. I haven’t even opened up the package yet and I’m not even sure how to connect it up to the router. I tried using bushings 20 years ago and didn’t have the right set up, for one I didn’t like that the bushing was larger than the bit and I had to compensate for the difference. It wasn’t a big deal and I still had to that for using the base as a guide except I made a lot of mistakes when switching to different sizes. And also my bushing didn’t quite fit the craftsman router and would fall out, so I gave up on it all together.

So today I’m going to pull out the bushing set that I just bought and try to get it working. But I was wondering should I just buy the top bearing bit and forget about it or is the bushing set just as important?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

JohnnyB60 said:


> I’ve been using my routers pretty much all weekend and my Porter Cable 890 router with the plunger attachment gave me a rough time of trying to follow around the inside my guides because of all stuff extending outside the base, not to mention the huge size of it. If it wasn’t for the ½” shank I would have just used my trim router for everything.
> 
> So I started looking at YouTube videos of routing jigs and saw for the very first time how the top bearing bits worked, OMG if I only had known this 20 years ago I might have actually used my routers more. In fact the stuff I made this weekend could have been so much better and taken half the time if I had one of the bits. Basic Router Jigs with Ron Fox Part 1 - YouTube
> 
> ...


These shots may be of some help.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

harrysin said:


> These shots may be of some help.


Thanks Harry, I was just about to go out to the shop and check it out.

Oh and Harry, I just love your router light and I'm going to do the same.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

OK, I just opened my Ridgid universal busing set and realized that I have to drill my own holes. :fie: So now I guess that I need to make a decision on which router to use it on. I guess it will be on my Porter Cable. 

I might have to wait a while because the shop is a little cold this morning and I’m going to need a lot of hot coffee.:laugh:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

JohnnyB60 said:


> Thanks Harry, I was just about to go out to the shop and check it out.
> 
> Oh and Harry, I just love your router light and I'm going to do the same.


Then how about going all the way and make an illuminated base. I keep the one that I made on the router which is permanently mounted on skis.

PLEASE NOTE THAT THE BATTERY POLARITY IS SHOWN REVERSED


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

harrysin said:


> Then how about going all the way and make an illuminated base. I keep the one that I made on the router which is permanently mounted on skis.
> 
> PLEASE NOTE THAT THE BATTERY POLARITY IS SHOWN REVERSED


Oh wow, I’m going to do that, but I’m going to have to wait until get a little more proficient with the router. Thanks Harry


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

JohnnyB60 said:


> OK, I just opened my Ridgid universal busing set and realized that I have to drill my own holes. :fie: So now I guess that I need to make a decision on which router to use it on. I guess it will be on my Porter Cable.
> 
> I might have to wait a while because the shop is a little cold this morning and I’m going to need a lot of hot coffee.:laugh:


Hi Johnny - what holes are you planning on drilling? I'm thinking that Ridgid bushing set should install directlly to your 890. If it's to install on your trim router, yes, you will likely need to make a new plate for it. 
I read your other post also about top bearing bits and yes, they are very handy. They do have the downside in that the entire cutting length needs to be extended for them to work. You end up balancing the thickness of the guide material with the depth of desired cut with the cutting length of the bit..:wacko:
I've had situations where I would have to change bits midway in the job because the bit I needed to start the job with didn't have the cutting length to finish it. Much less likely to happen with bushings. You do need to do the math exercises but after awhile they really become natural.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

jschaben said:


> Hi Johnny - what holes are you planning on drilling? I'm thinking that Ridgid bushing set should install directlly to your 890. If it's to install on your trim router, yes, you will likely need to make a new plate for it.


The Base doesn’t have any holes in it, they provide templates


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

jschaben said:


> ..... If it's to install on your trim router, yes, you will likely need to make a new plate for it. ...


Now that’s a thought, can I do bushings in the trim Router? Since I learned how to use it and use the correct speed, it has become my favorite router. :yes4:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

This is how I made my illuminated base 

On-Point Universal Laser Guided Router Plate

==


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> This is how I made my illuminated base
> 
> ...


Oh I like the laser and it already made. That's probably what I’ll have to do because I don’t know if I have the skill to build the other one yet. 

I am confused about the handle that sticks way out in the front, what is that a guide or something?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

" handle that sticks way out in the front " = ????

It's offset base many times you will use the router right on the edge and with the offset base you have a way to hold it down flat to the stock with out the router tipping over the edge of the stock....
You could call it a "D " handle base but with lights..

http://www.amazon.com/Porter-Cable-...sc_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1332169759&sr=1-1-spell

==



JohnnyB60 said:


> Oh I like the laser and it already made. That's probably what I’ll have to do because I don’t know if I have the skill to build the other one yet.
> 
> I am confused about the handle that sticks way out in the front, what is that a guide or something?


----------



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

Very nice....want one.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> " handle that sticks way out in the front " = ????
> 
> ...


There are no-cost ways in which the router can be supported Bob, utilising the side fence, which comes with the router, and a piece of scrap to suit the job in hand.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

harrysin said:


> There are no-cost ways in which the router can be supported Bob, utilising the side fence, which comes with the router, and a piece of scrap to suit the job in hand.


Leave it to Harry to out-do Bob and the K.I.S.S. way of doing it. :laugh:

I must admit though I like both Bob and Harry's solution to the problem of a tipping router even though Bob has the advantage with a lighted base.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Will keep your machine down on the work, whether down the length or around a corner.


----------

